# My Homemade Hip Quiver



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

O.K. I wanted a hip quiver but didn't want to pay $25 or more for one so I decided to make one. I used 1in PVC for the tubes with a 1in pvc cap for the ends. I went to a local material store and got a half yard of black canvas and some piping for the seams. I have $3 in the PVC and $4 in the material for a total of $7. My mother-in-law put it together and here it is. Now it is plain but you could add pockets if you wanted to I just needed it by Sunday and my mother-in-law was going out of town on Friday.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Here is more!!*

Here are the measurement if you want to make your own!! The PVC tubes are 20in long plus the cap.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*good work*

Looks like you know how to sew pretty good.


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah, pretty neat!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good for a quick fix like you said. I made one a few years ago like that and it worked till I broke down and bought a new one. You can also find golf club tubes at walmart for cheap as well that are used in ones you buy also. 

Love DIY myself and what others come up with!!!


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks great!! I'd make one too if I had the skills. Have you thought about visiting the golf store and picking up a few of the tubes that fit into your golf bag and cutting them down to size. My guess is that it would save you some weight. Just a thought....


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice Job I Made mine about 18"


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Golf tubes*

I thought about the tubes but I wanted to put the cap on it so I wouldn't poke through the material. I like the PVC because it is more durable. It does weight more but I like it!


----------



## CrossHairs (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice job! I love this DIY stuff!


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Did you give her a haug and a big kiss. She deserves a few! Awesome job!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

She did awesome! Great looking quiver.

Yeah the golf tubes would cut down on weight and you can get them for like 99 cents a piece at Wal-Mart usually.


----------



## kevin7144 (Mar 25, 2009)

*...*

Great job.......I think I just found something for my wife to sew for me this afternoon :shade:


----------



## christobotha (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done ! Thanx for sharing !


----------



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

Man she did a great job. Got me thinking about making one. Thanks for all the info


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for looking at my project! I used it last night and I found out that it was a little to loose for the tubes so I used some PVC glue to glue the tubes to each other this way they would stay vertical! Just thought that I would add that!

Thanks again for looking!!:teeth:


----------



## kevin7144 (Mar 25, 2009)

*...*

loved your ideaI am making mine as we speak. Got some very thin wall 1/2 pvc and cut 6 pieces 22" long. I put endcaps on the ends. I could foresee a problem with the rubes moving around and with a endcap on one end of the pipe they didnt fit well enough for me to just glue them together so I spaced 2 sets of 3 tubes out and used a very small piece of coat hanger to glue the tree tubes together. thats as far as I am now, will post pics later when im done. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

kevin7144 said:


> loved your ideaI am making mine as we speak. Got some very thin wall 1/2 pvc and cut 6 pieces 22" long. I put endcaps on the ends. I could foresee a problem with the rubes moving around and with a endcap on one end of the pipe they didnt fit well enough for me to just glue them together so I spaced 2 sets of 3 tubes out and used a very small piece of coat hanger to glue the tree tubes together. thats as far as I am now, will post pics later when im done. Thanks for the idea though.


Let me see how you did the tubes when you are done!


----------

